# Week 2 of D/R and totally unprepared!!



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

This cycle is a weird one, it feels almost as if Im just going through the motions, iykwim?

Juggling breakfast with a toddler while trying to do the injections on the QT is odd, thank goodness for Bob the Builder anf the Tweenies!

I have lost no weight and am seroiusly overweight, and that is preying on my mind as I stuff another biscuit in my gob. Am I jepordising this cycle? Am I wasting the money we can only just afford?

DH's dad died on Monday after a drawn out death from cancer so DH's mind is, and has been for ages, else where, so I feel like Im doing this on my own.

DH wants his grieving mum to come and stay soon, at some point during the cycle.  

It all feels a bit surreal.

Help!!

Helen


----------



## kazzle (Nov 11, 2007)

hey helen... wow - this is a toughie.

phew, brace yourself, and i'll tell you what i would do if it were ME..... (not suggesting that you should take any notice of me of course!)

the issue of having a toddler whilst trying to DR is not _really_ an issue is it? a bit awkward maybe, but easily solved with dvd's!!

weight - hmmmm. nhs treatment (which is what i have had so far) at my clinic, will not be carried out unless you have a BMI of below 30, as 'guidelines' suggest that anything over this would significantly reduce your chances.

dh father dying, and the subsequent issue of having mil to come and stay? no wonder you feel like you are doing this all on your own.

at risk of sounding controversial, i would be tempted to cancel the tx... you know already how stressful the whole thing can be, and tbh if, as you say, it is money that you can only just afford to spend, surely you would want to use the money to the best advantage? i know i would.

i don't want to sound like i am harsh or anything - becuase i'm not meaning to be! i just think that when we enter into tx, it needs to be your main focus.

ask yourself the question.... if you carried on with the tx, and the worst came to the worst and it was a BFN, would you feel bad that you hadn't given yourself the best possible chance?

i don't know if this has helped or not, but i hope that whatever decision you make, turns out to be for the very best.

love and fairydust
kazzle
xxxxx


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

I felt exactly like you when we had our second ICSI

I think the pressure in a way is less second time round when you already have a child

From my own experience I did everything by the book when trying for DD but with the twins I just didn't and I have no idea why

Maybe it was because I was so busy with DD or maybe, despite the fact I really wanted more children, I had DD so wasn't so desperate (for want of a better word)

I too was over weight and I'd just moved back to the UK from China when we started cycling and then moved house mid cycle. DD had also just started school and DH a new job with the same company. Not ideal and I too thought it would be a waste of time and money and began to wish we'd waited. However is there ever a good time to have ICSI? With that in mind we continued and we're now a family of 5!!

Keep positive hon  

Good luck


----------

